# Is it possible?



## ibs_guest (Aug 1, 2007)

IBS has ruined my life. For the past years it has been the only thing on my mind and I've been living with anxiety related to IBS and agoraphobia.I think I can manage an almost normal life by using imodium but I want to know if anybody here who has dealt with anxiety related to IBS has been able to overcome it completely. Right now I really doubt I'll ever be able to have a normal life without imodium or without the thought of finding a bathroom wherever I go. I'd love to hear success stories. Right now I've lost all motivation to try and live a normal life because I feel like it's just not possible.Thanks in advance, I wish everybody here the best.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds to me like you need some sort of coping technique so that you are not constantly in a state of "what if" and thus prevented from going about your daily business. For now, you are using Immodium as that strategy. I'm not medical, nor do I have IBS severely enough to have to deal with this but I'd have thought long-term use of Immodium isn't ideal.Do you have access to a proactive GP - who is prepared to listen intelligently to your concerns and possibly to refer you to a CBT bod. I've no idea where you hail from - I'm from south Manchester, in the UK - and frankly access to any sort of talking therapy is nigh on impossible - things maybe better where you live.I have battled with chronic depression/anxiety - so you have nothing but sympathy from me - mine is a chemical imbalance which is well-addressed (well mostly - I'm having a flippin' awful day today frankly) by anti-depressants. They are not the be all and end all and seems to me that your priority is to try and address the symptoms of IBS.If you mostly deal with the D side of things - why not have a good read and research around that part of these boards. Folk there are very knowledgeable and helpful. Stick around.Sue


----------



## ibs_guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you for the reply Sadly I don't have access to a GB. I also forgot to mention that the whole IBS thing is mostly in my head. I only get it when I'm going through an anxiety attack. When I'm at home I never need to use imodium, it's more of a precaution I take to prevent a possible IBS attack when I'm out in public and like you said, it isn't ideal (even though I really try to deny that). I've looked at Cognitive behavioral therapy but to me it seems that even if it works and I do get over it, somewhere along the line that toilet/IBS thought will pop up and I'll be back to where I started. I'm so sorry to hear that you're suffering from depression/anxiety.. I hope tomorrow's going to be a better day for you. Do you think anti-depressants help get rid of the negative thought patterns or do they just keep you physically calm?


----------

